# puppy retrieves-next steps



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

I am NOT concerned about teaching a formal retrieve. I know how to do that well enough to pass our formal retrieve standard. I will start with hold and backchain and work it seperately with our retrieve item.

I am looking for advice on building fast "for fun" retrieves and a culture of the dog wanting to bring things back vs. just wanting to possess the item.

So far, mini puppy retrieves in her kennel are going well. (Outdoor dog, no indoor training facility). We are capitalizing on the fact that the space is small, it is cold and she would love to sit on my warm lap with a toy:razz:

I normally praise her and don't take the object away right away. If it is a tuggable something, we might do a bit of that. We have tried many types of objects.

Now when we move outside the kennel the yard...she doesn't want to bring things back. If I run backwards clapping...I have very little success in having her bring it back all the way right now. I don't chase her.

Trying in a narrow area, you will see in the vid that she wants to jump past me. It was a fluke that she came back to me on the one that is on the vid! Then she slows down feeling trapped...trying to plan her escape!

So...my questions....do I keep just doing the ones in the kennel and in the narrow area until she has learned it is more fun to bring it back? Do I do some in the greater yard but always use a leash? Should I only be using tuggable items right now and convince her that that is why she should bring it back? Ie build on the tug fight desire first?

Ideas welcome.

Unedited for your viewing pleasure...might help you see where we are:
http://s161.photobucket.com/albums/t214/farwesttoller/Pika/?action=view&current=puppyretrieves.flv

PS-Carol, the day after I saw your Ash vid we found a choke chain on our walk!


----------



## Adam Rawlings (Feb 27, 2009)

Jennifer,

I was having similar problems with my pup and the retrieve. The only difference was he would go and plunk him self down after he got his ball and wouldn't come back. I started sending him out after one ball and calling him back while holding the another identical ball. I had to be really exciting and moving backwards, but he caught on. When he came back for the ball we would play tug, which also gave me a chance to pick up the ball he dropped. I repeated the excercise 5 or 6 times and ended it by outing him and putting both balls back in my pocket. I really try to make sure he was still full of energy when the game ended.

Good luck


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Looks fine to me. 

One thing, I wouldn't play with the puppy in the kennel. "WANNA WORK?" Then take her out and play. 

I see what you mean by the possessiveness. My Mali was doing the exact same thing. I would toss a chamois with a rope on it and would "reel" him in to play tug. I would always let him when and then run away, he would chase and I would play tug again. It didn't take long for him to realize that playing tug was fun that was the start of him bringing everything back.


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

Put a long line on the pup. Throw whatever you want. Reel the dog into you while running backwards and being a happy fool. Repeat over and over.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

I used a flexi-----throw the toy...."bring" and then reel her in.....she now "brings" whatever I point at in the room or outside, regardless of what else is laying around. 

I also agree with Chris about not working in the kennel. I tend to think of the kennels as "down time" for the dogs.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Carol Boche said:


> I also agree with Chris about not working in the kennel. I tend to think of the kennels as "down time" for the dogs.


He he...only place with a roof when it is pissing rain)

Point taken though.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Jennifer Coulter said:


> He he...only place with a roof when it is pissing rain)
> 
> Point taken though.


LOL....a little rain is not gonna hurt the princess......:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

"LOL....a little rain is not gonna hurt the princess......





















"


yes but it might hurt the witch.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j7GJcKuVGm8


----------



## Sue Miller (Jul 21, 2009)

will fernandez said:


> Put a long line on the pup. Throw whatever you want. Reel the dog into you while running backwards and being a happy fool. Repeat over and over.


This is it.


----------



## Jennifer Michelson (Sep 20, 2006)

I have been using 2 balls with Remus. When I started this winter, I sat in the middle of my hallway and threw a ball one way, said bring and showed him the other ball. He is possessive, but greedy, so he came for the other ball and after he outed the 1st one, I tossed the other one in the other direction. This has transferred to outside. I also have worked on Bring with a treat when I only have one ball. It is sloppier, but he is getting that he has to bring the ball all the way to me to get the treat. I just have to be careful not to let him get the treat and then snatch up the ball again.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Hey Jennifer metal object retrieving, huh? Have you been talking to Mike Suttle? Pika sure is a cutie!!


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

susan tuck said:


> Hey Jennifer metal object retrieving, huh? Have you been talking to Mike Suttle? Pika sure is a cutie!!


No divits in the ground so she is definately not Blackwater material. :wink:


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

will fernandez said:


> Put a long line on the pup. Throw whatever you want. Reel the dog into you while running backwards and being a happy fool. Repeat over and over.





Sue Miller said:


> This is it.


Yep, should have said "Ditto" instead as I left out being an idiot about moving backwards.....:roll::mrgreen:


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

the thing I don't like about long lines is some times the pressure of the line will make a puppy drop the toy. But a line on the object will create a bit of a fight for the pup something that we all teach our dogs later.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Chris Michalek said:


> the thing I don't like about long lines is some times the pressure of the line will make a puppy drop the toy. But a line on the object will create a bit of a fight for the pup something that we all teach our dogs later.


Makes sense actually, I guess if you had the issue of the pup dropping the item, it would be something to consider.


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

I knew I should have snatched her up and run away with her when I had the chance. #-o


----------



## Lynda Myers (Jul 16, 2008)

Jennifer Coulter said:


> I am NOT concerned about teaching a formal retrieve. I know how to do that well enough to pass our formal retrieve standard. I will start with hold and backchain and work it seperately with our retrieve item.
> 
> I am looking for advice on building fast "for fun" retrieves and a culture of the dog wanting to bring things back vs. just wanting to possess the item.
> 
> ...


 

What you want to do is find a treat or toy that has a higher value then the retrieve object and when the pup goes out and pick up the object mark it. This should have the puppy running back to you for the reward. I just started training the retrieve a couple weeks ago to my 4 mos old AB pup using a plastic dowel and she will retrieve it from short distances (6-7 feet away) indoors or out and also taught in a backchain. Now Im working with more distracts will see how it goes. But overall she is doing great with it.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Jennifer Coulter said:


> http://s161.photobucket.com/albums/t214/farwesttoller/Pika/?action=view&current=puppyretrieves.flv


What's wrong with that ??


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> What's wrong with that ??


 
I second that question--looks pretty darn good already.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

When yo go outside the kennel do you throw it farther? 
With a puppy I believe there is an "area of influence" and when outside this "area of influence" some pups will often just lay down/run off with the object because the possiveness over rides the game.
I'd work with something besides the metal collar also. It could be getting tangled in the teeth and causing discomfort.


----------



## Tammy St. Louis (Feb 17, 2010)

i think your retrives look great for her age, Vandals are about the same, I dont do much with him for retriving but when i do sometimes he brings it back other times he does a drive by,
i have been getting a treat and exchanging it if he brings it back


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Hey Jennifer: What does Farley think of the new addition?


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

Not bad!

Grab a retrieve object you can tug with. Play tug, let her win. Back up. Play tug, let her win. Repeat, repeat. Then let her retrieve it. Play tug, let her win. Back up. Play tug, let her win. Repeat, repeat. 

Right now, she has no reason to choose you over freedom. Let her tug and win so the interaction is more fun than running around with the toy.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

susan tuck said:


> Hey Jennifer: What does Farley think of the new addition?


That is a subject for a whole other pet related post](*,)

Farley is not a fan of puppies. He has a screw loose.


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

Anne Vaini said:


> Not bad!
> 
> Grab a retrieve object you can tug with. Play tug, let her win. Back up. Play tug, let her win. Repeat, repeat. Then let her retrieve it. Play tug, let her win. Back up. Play tug, let her win. Repeat, repeat.
> 
> Right now, she has no reason to choose you over freedom. Let her tug and win so the interaction is more fun than running around with the toy.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Konnie Hein said:


> I knew I should have snatched her up and run away with her when I had the chance. #-o


You had your chance here is the photo evidence! .. You snooze you lose!


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I thought that your original idea was pretty good. If you have a long hallway that is skinny, you could play there as well. I have a feeling that you don't need anyone telling you how to do this. : )

Might as well do it formal, so when you snap a few years down the line, you have a nice foundation for the ringsport you will be doing.


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2010)

That's where I'm at right now... SAR is fickle as hell. 

Pup looks fine. At least she's not spitting the tug out at you and leaping up to go gums deep into your bicep or your inner thigh!


----------



## Erin Lynes (Feb 3, 2010)

Looks like your pup is doing great Jennifer. The long line suggestion is a good one for when you move out to the bigger part of the yard, if you don't find dealing with a rope cumbersome - I find it horribly awkward so I rarely use one, but my hubby is more coordinated and does well with that method. 
With a puppy who tends to be possessive of the fetch item, I will put myself between the pup and a 'safe' area - the place where they want to take the toy to chew it. This may be a dog bed, in their dog house, near an agility obstacle, under a vehicle or tree.... I just put myself there and throw away from the desirable spot. This usually works. 
With puppies who are extra possessive, it may be easier to teach a fun retrieve somewhere where they are less comfortable, ie where they don't have a known 'safe' place to run to - a strange park or field- that way you become the safe place. This generally works even with very confident puppies. 
Anne's tugging and backing up suggestion is a great one too. 

Anyway, your pup seems to be doing very well. I don't know what sort of time span your video covered by my preference is to limit retrieves to a max of 3 per training session, and then end with teasing the puppy with the toy so that they are always wanting more. As they grow up I add in more retrieves so long as I am always the one deciding when the game ends. Keep it short, fun and successful and your pup will grow up to be an adult who finds retrieving a rewarding game.


----------

